# Aztec Calendar - Can I Fix This???



## bsouthnow (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals;
I just finished a 24" Aztec Calender in Birch Plywood (from lowes%^&*) and during the routing process chipped a part out. Is there a way to repair this by filling with something and re-routing the damaged area?? I'm thinking epoxy with some of the wood saw dust mixed in for color. Is there a better method??? I sure hate to throw this one away. It took 3 hours machine time with a 9/16 v-tool at 100 imp. I'll try to attach a pix.
Best to all!
Bill


----------



## bsouthnow (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pix of Problem Child*

Here are pix of the problem! 
Thanks again.
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill 

Yes you can fix it easy, pickup some
Durham Donald Co 4Lb Wtr Putty Wood Putty

Amazon.com: Durham Donald Co 4Lb Wtr Putty Wood Putty: Home Improvement

Let it dry over night and then reroute it,, use some FINE saw dust (sanding dust when you use some 320 paper) and mix it with the putty,the putty will be harder than the stock,great stuff...

The nice thing about the Durham putty it Will Not Shrink..like many other do..
Here's a little tip put some Glad Press'n Seal over the putty when you mold/press it in place or clear wrap, it will lift right off when it's dry, if you do it right you will not need to re mill it out..but to check the color of the mix b/4, it will not take on any stain..


========



bsouthnow said:


> Hey Guys and Gals;
> I just finished a 24" Aztec Calender in Birch Plywood (from lowes%^&*) and during the routing process chipped a part out. Is there a way to repair this by filling with something and re-routing the damaged area?? I'm thinking epoxy with some of the wood saw dust mixed in for color. Is there a better method??? I sure hate to throw this one away. It took 3 hours machine time with a 9/16 v-tool at 100 imp. I'll try to attach a pix.
> Best to all!
> Bill


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I second bob's suggestion, use the putty and if possible re-mill the section. Nice work by the way. A little secret about lowe's material. The half sheets etc. are lower grade plywood then the full sheets usually. Also, Lowe's distributes it's material by sales level. If you have a high volume store in an area with more competition, that store gets better materials. One product i've have great success with that's inexpensive but hard to find at Lowe's is Blondewood Plywood. Can't find much info on it but it looks to be poplar 9 layer in 3/4". I've made some economical signage with the material and carves well. Keep in mind that the 1/2" tends to bow a little and use 3/4" whenever possible. Also makes a great alternative to birch for painted cabinet projects. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## bsouthnow (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Guyd;
I just ordered some of Donalds H2O putty and will give it a try. Thanks for the info on Lowes Randy. I have a friend who manufactures cabinet doors and he is getting me some birch ply from his supplier that is suppose to be a bit better quality (and a heck of a lot cheaper). I'm going to give it a shot and if my chipping problems persist, I'll try to find some Blondwoods ply for a substitute. I appreciate all the help and have a good weekend.
Bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bill, 
Just to give you another option for later, appleyply is a pretty good ply. My experience with it is as positive as with the Baltic Birch. 
I'm not sure of the cost differences...if any. But, if your friend can get the birch, he can probably get the apple. 
For what you are doing, it probably won't matter, but appleply is generally sold in 4X8 sheets, where the Baltic Birch is a 5X5.
You're work is really nice, BTW.


----------

